# Is "Pedigree" ok for a puppy?



## Liz S

I just read some topics out there, was kinda frighten. I should've been here earlier!!! 
Ok I'm feeding my puppy with Pedigree puppy food and some adult's food together. Is that ok or not?
I'm gonna go to the Diet & Nutrition board, but before that I would want to know if I've been feeding my puppy something wrong?
Thanks!


----------



## Amaruq

You have not fed anything "wrong" but there are a LOT of better options out there.


----------



## Liz S

I thought it might be something wrong because my puppy ate her poo poo a couple of days ago. I've started adding some Solid Gold to her food, then she seemed stopping doing that. But I'm not 100% sure...
I feed her 3 cups a day btw...
Will you have any suggestions? 




> Originally Posted By: AmaruqYou have not fed anything "wrong" but there are a LOT of better options out there.


----------



## gsdlove212

Since I a not too far from you and I know how expesve it is to have Orijin shipped (that was my first choice)....I will recommend Solid Gold Wolf Cub (can buy it at PetCo), Wellness Large Breed Puppy (also at PetCo), Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy (Petsmart or PetCo). There are several brands of good quality brands. Don't be discouraged by the price, your pup will need to eat less of the quality food than the Pedigree so it will last you longer. I am sure others can offer other suggestions. If price is not a factor then I would go with having the Orijin Large Breed Puppy shipped, it is top of the line IMO.


----------



## Liz S

Thanks a lot! 



> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Since I a not too far from you and I know how expesve it is to have Orijin shipped (that was my first choice)....I will recommend Solid Gold Wolf Cub (can buy it at PetCo), Wellness Large Breed Puppy (also at PetCo), Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy (Petsmart or PetCo). There are several brands of good quality brands. Don't be discouraged by the price, your pup will need to eat less of the quality food than the Pedigree so it will last you longer. I am sure others can offer other suggestions. If price is not a factor then I would go with having the Orijin Large Breed Puppy shipped, it is top of the line IMO.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Pedigree is a very poor quality food made up mostly of corn/grains. There are many better foods out there. IMO all the kibble brands you can buy at a grocery store are low quality.

You can read about Pedigree here:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=5&cat=7

You can read more and pet food ingredients and what to look for/how to select a food here:
http://www.bornfreeusa.org/articles.php?p=361&more=1

or here:
http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html


----------



## kcscott85

> Quoteedigree is a very poor quality food made up mostly of corn/grains. There are many better foods out there. IMO all the kibble brands you can buy at a grocery store are low quality.


Right on. I did some extensive research into pet food after our lab had the worst gas I had ever smelled (on Pedigree!) and what goes into some of the food- mostly the supermaket kinds- is disgusting. By-products are common (i.e., chicket nails, beaks, etc), as are corn fillers.







We switched both dogs over to Canidae All Life Stages-we get a 35 lb bag for $40 and it lasts us just about a month to foeed a 60 lb lab and a 55 lb GSD.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

> Originally Posted By: Liz SI thought it might be something wrong because my puppy ate her poo poo a couple of days ago. I've started adding some Solid Gold to her food, then she seemed stopping doing that. But I'm not 100% sure...


I've read that some dogs eat their poop because they aren't getting enough nutrition the first time around and they're trying to make up for that so it's very possible that, on a better food, your pup might stop that behavior. It's not 100%, but it's something to considering.


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: Liz SI thought it might be something wrong because my puppy ate her poo poo a couple of days ago. I've started adding some Solid Gold to her food, then she seemed stopping doing that. But I'm not 100% sure...
> I feed her 3 cups a day btw...
> Will you have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: AmaruqYou have not fed anything "wrong" but there are a LOT of better options out there.
Click to expand...

I have not fed kibble in YEARS so no I have no first hand recommendations. My guys are raw fed human grade food- IMO no kibble can beat that. But there are SOME very good ones out there.


----------



## roxy84

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> I've read that some dogs eat their poop because they aren't getting enough nutrition the first time around and they're trying to make up for that so it's very possible that, on a better food, your pup might stop that behavior. It's not 100%, but it's something to considering.


Kimba was obsessed with eating her poop on canidae and innova large breed puppy (which are two decent foods). the day after i switched her to a grain free food, it stopped completely and she didnt even sniff her poop. for her, i can only surmise the grains were the cause???


----------



## Amaruq

Not always. My raw fed dogs will snack on poop every so often.


----------



## RubyTuesday

IF you can afford it, IMO, Orijen Large Breed Puppy food is the best kibble available by a wide margin. It's among the very few high protein puppy formulas out there. (I wouldn't recommend high pro adult dog foods b/c they're usually too high in calcium &/or phosphorous)


----------

